# Old Delta Arbor bearings



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

I decided to take my old Delta down today and see what kind of condition the bearings are in. After much persuasion I managed to get the arbor out. The bearings are original as best I can tell. I can turn the bearings easily enough but as soon as soon as I stop turning the bearing it stops turning. Is this normal?

Also, I am not able to get the right hand bearing off the arbor. Anybody have any suggestions on how to get that bearing off? 

I'm also hoping to find someone locally that can provide replacement bearings as I understand Delta cannot anymore.


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

Follow up question..

The bearings are stamped "New Departure 87503". Are all 87503 bearings the same?


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

If you have trouble finding them locally, give these folks a call. Accurate Bearings Ask for Lynne and have an old bearing on hand when you call. As for removing the stuck bearing, I assume you have a Unisaw, if it's stuck on the shaft I'd blast it with something like PB Blaster, let it soak in and do its thing, then see if you can pop it out. If it still won't come take it to shop with an arbor press and press it out. Here's a video of the procedure that might be helpful. http://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/video_delta_unisaw_restoration_part_ii/
Good luck!


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you for the info John. While I don't have a Unisaw the information in that video was very helpful. I have an email into the folks at Accurate Bearing hoping to get an answer on the bearings I need.


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

*RIP Old Iron*

Well, I think I killed it today. I screwed up the threads on the arbor and blew out the other end as well. The arbor is one of those pieces that Delta no longer supplies for this saw. I'll ask around online but I'm pretty sure I'm done.:sad:

At least I learned a bit from it and had some fun making sawdust with it.

Probably time to save up for something made in the last 50 years. :laughing:


----------



## mrk5318 (May 28, 2009)

Have you thought about having a machine shop make one for you? I don't think it would be too difficult for them to reproduce the arbor shaft for you.


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

mrk5318 said:


> Have you thought about having a machine shop make one for you? I don't think it would be too difficult for them to reproduce the arbor shaft for you.


I have considered this and haven't ruled it out yet. My fear is that the cost would be too high. I don't know any decent machine shops and am afraid that going to one that doesn't do it right will result in more problems down the road.


----------



## amiturewoodbutcher (Mar 23, 2010)

*old Delta saw*



ScottyB said:


> I decided to take my old Delta down today and see what kind of condition the bearings are in. After much persuasion I managed to get the arbor out. The bearings are original as best I can tell. I can turn the bearings easily enough but as soon as soon as I stop turning the bearing it stops turning. Is this normal?
> 
> Also, I am not able to get the right hand bearing off the arbor. Anybody have any suggestions on how to get that bearing off?
> 
> I'm also hoping to find someone locally that can provide replacement bearings as I understand Delta cannot anymore.


I have a set of these Delta bearings. The bearing may need to be pressed off. Be very careful pulling this bearing off!! If not done carefully, you will damage the shaft threads. In which case you will have to re-thread the shaft or replace it. Dewalt has the parts for the old Delta saws. I had to replace the trunion on mine and I got it from them. I have rebuilt two of these saws so if I can help I will try.


----------



## amiturewoodbutcher (Mar 23, 2010)

*bearings*



ScottyB said:


> Follow up question..
> 
> The bearings are stamped "New Departure 87503". Are all 87503 bearings the same?


Scotty, All the bearing numbers are the same. The "Departure" on it is only the name. As long as the number matches they will fit.


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

*Resurection!!*

I found someone in FL who has what I need and we have made the deal. Now it is just a matter of shipping and I will be back in business.

Any bets on whether I learned anything from this? :laughing:


----------



## amiturewoodbutcher (Mar 23, 2010)

*learned*



ScottyB said:


> I found someone in FL who has what I need and we have made the deal. Now it is just a matter of shipping and I will be back in business.
> 
> Any bets on whether I learned anything from this? :laughing:


No doubt you did. That is life! I have learned a lot from breaking equipment and learning afterwards the correct way to do it. I broke a $150 trunion long time ago because I didn't see the lock ring and was pressing a bearing off. Reckon I learned anything from that snafoo? But as long as we learn, that is what it is all about. Then we can help others with their rebuilds and repairs. It's all good in the long run. Just laugh it off and move on. :laughing:


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, I received the new arbor today and got it reinstalled today. Biggest PITA was squaring the table to the blade. Bent the blade a bit and all is well. :laughing:


----------



## shilohill (Mar 16, 2010)

Just for anyones information ;I got a motor for my old Craftsman ras @Timber woodworking machinery.com They were very accomodating Look them up if you are needing parts.


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

*Arbor adjustment*

When I installed the new arbor it appears as if I didn't get it seated so the blade lines up in the same place. As far as my rudementary tools and skills can determine, everything is square, but the blade is about 1/8" further to the left than it was before. 

I'm wondering if I can get away with using a fender washer to make up the extra space or it this would cause more trouble than it is worth. Ideas?


----------

